# Culturebloom FOTD!



## PrettyKitty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, I'm still alive! I'm sorry about the watermark... very sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Awaken is 1-2 shades lighter IRl, it's SO pretty. This pic doesn't do justice to this awesome shade..


----------



## wheresmytea (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice!  I like how the Awaken looks in the photo.


----------



## polobear45 (Feb 19, 2006)

looks awesome!!!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 19, 2006)

Very pretty!  I really like that blushcreme on you!


----------



## luckyme (Feb 19, 2006)

You look very pretty but I especially like the cheeks!


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 19, 2006)

Really lovely!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Feb 19, 2006)

Man i gotta get me some Overgrown!  Looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 19, 2006)

so pretty! love the lipstick and blushcreme on you.


----------



## Tonitra (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful! And it gives me yet another reason to buy overgrown!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Feb 20, 2006)

That looks gorgeous.


----------



## junealexandra (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, what a stunning look!


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 20, 2006)

that's a hot as look


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 20, 2006)

nice!


----------



## user3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I am so happy you finally posted an FOTD! It's been so long and I thought I'd never get to see one again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










It's beautiful my dear! You always  talk me into lip colors! I must have awaken now!


----------



## stella. (Feb 20, 2006)

I want Awaken now.

How do you like this mascara? Better than Hypnose?


----------



## june23 (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful! Post more FOTDs please


----------



## exodus (Feb 20, 2006)

I've missed your FOTDs so much! Where have you been, young lady?
Anyway you look gorgeous (as usual!) and I'm SO getting Spring Up, Overgrown and Awaken!


----------



## devin (Feb 20, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## serenaxoxo (Feb 20, 2006)

Soo pretty! You have great skin. =)


----------



## depecher (Feb 20, 2006)

That look is sooo pretty! I wish I could pull off yellow as well as you do.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 20, 2006)

You are so pretty!  The eyes and lips are just georgous


----------



## user4 (Feb 20, 2006)

i LOVE it... i need awaken now... must dig up 6 empties!!! oh and glad ur back... def missed ur FOTDs around here!!!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 20, 2006)

very pretty!!


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 20, 2006)

Gorgeous look! Confirms Awaken and Overgrown on my list for sure. =)


----------



## lilkat (Feb 20, 2006)

The blushcreme is lovely on you!


----------



## Shivashiva (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG! i love everything about it. awaken esp. i must now get.


----------



## rcastel10 (Feb 20, 2006)

SOOOOOO glad you're back posting an fotd!!!! This is beautiful. You always end up making me add something to my want list of items with your fotd's. I now want awaken.


----------



## brandi (Feb 20, 2006)

beautiful... those colors look good on you... and i love awaken!


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Feb 20, 2006)

Finally!Pretty Kitty I really missed your fotds! Absolutely gawgeousss


----------



## Crazy Girly (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saucipinkbabydoll* 
_Finally!Pretty Kitty I really missed your fotds! Absolutely gawgeousss_

 
DITO


----------



## ricciolineri (Feb 20, 2006)

*Beautyful as always*

and a question if you don't mind.
How is blossoming respect to pleasureful blush creme?
I am NC30 and I have pleasureful and I don't want to buy anything similar of course.
What do you think about?
Thanks a lot

Lory


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, a bit different to the neutrals you usually wear, on your eyes at least. The colours look great on you!


----------



## imar (Feb 20, 2006)

You are so pretty! I love the lips...


----------



## KJam (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful, as always


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 20, 2006)

nice...


----------



## Joke (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow! TOtally love the eyes!


----------



## french-dessert (Feb 20, 2006)

very pretty thanks


----------



## jessrose (Feb 20, 2006)

Gorgeous! LOVE the blush on you, the little bit of shimmer is so glowy! I'm pretty positive you'd be gorgeous even with mud rubbed on your face, though!


----------



## jeanna (Feb 20, 2006)

Very spring-y! Nice to see you back


----------



## TRES TEAL (Feb 20, 2006)

amazing, gah, that lip color is hot.


----------



## misskris (Feb 20, 2006)

You are so pretty and your makeup looks awesome


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 20, 2006)

Love the eyes and cheeks.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 20, 2006)

Gorgeous as usual... I miss your FOTDs, hope you come back more regularly like you used to. Your FOTDs was one of the reasons i got addicted to Specktra when i first discovered it!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow you're so beautiful, and your skin is perfect!  What do you use??


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 20, 2006)

I know Pretty Kitty works for Biotherm (or did) and uses alot of Biotherm products..but if you ask me she's just naturally beautifull with naturally perfect skin and always looks perfect! Check out her past FOTDs from way back in last year, gorgeous stuff.

Oh and sorry Pretty Kitty, i didn't meant to butt in there and talk about you but hey i've only got praise for you!


----------



## princessami (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow - I wish those shades looked so fab on me! You look so fresh and glowy. Very pretty!


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 20, 2006)

You're making me really want Awaken!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 20, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 22, 2006)

This is so beautiful.


----------



## Delphi373 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ack!! You are gorgeous...you could wear anything and look amazing - love this look!


----------



## Locke (Feb 22, 2006)

Gorgeous! Overgrown looks great on you! I'm so jealous, I really can't pull off colors like that. What a beautiful look!


----------



## jackie (Feb 22, 2006)

love it. makes me really glad I got Blossoming.


----------



## nickaboo (Feb 22, 2006)

LOVE the blushcreme on you, works so well with awaken!


----------



## theleopardcake (Feb 23, 2006)

you are too gorgeous. this photo kinda reminds me of rose mcgowan.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_











 I am so happy you finally posted an FOTD! It's been so long and I thought I'd never get to see one again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










It's beautiful my dear! You always talk me into lip colors! I must have awaken now!_

 





 I love you 'Nessa!

I thought I'd never post a new FOTD, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just... too much pain in the *ss to take 343546 pics, and only 1 of them is good! 

I think we love the same lipstick's shades!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella.* 
_I want Awaken now.

How do you like this mascara? Better than Hypnose?_

 
You took my words out of my mouth. (I hope it doesn't sounds weird, it's good when I translate it in french. LOL)

I use Everything mascara since 4-5 days, so it's hard to say if I like it better than Hypnose for sure. But yeah, I THINK that it's my new favorite mascara. I only got a sample though. 

Thx!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_I've missed your FOTDs so much! Where have you been, young lady?
Anyway you look gorgeous (as usual!) and I'm SO getting Spring Up, Overgrown and Awaken!_

 
Awwwww I do my FOTD's for people like you. I hate to do FOTD's, but I try to find the time to do them, just for you and my others Specktra friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm also too busy.. I need to work if I wanna spend money on more MAC!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i LOVE it... i need awaken now... must dig up 6 empties!!! oh and glad ur back... def missed ur FOTDs around here!!!_

 
THAAANKS!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_SOOOOOO glad you're back posting an fotd!!!! This is beautiful. You always end up making me add something to my want list of items with your fotd's. I now want awaken._

 





 You aren't supposed to hate me for this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You must get Awaken if you like warm nude lips.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ricciolineri* 
_and a question if you don't mind.
How is blossoming respect to pleasureful blush creme?
I am NC30 and I have pleasureful and I don't want to buy anything similar of course.
What do you think about?
Thanks a lot

Lory_

 
Here's a pic:

http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/showimage.php?i=3553&catid=searchresults&searchid=  1301

Hope this help!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 23, 2006)

i officially need overgrown and awaken!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_Very spring-y! Nice to see you back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
It's nice to see you, too.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Gorgeous as usual... I miss your FOTDs, hope you come back more regularly like you used to. Your FOTDs was one of the reasons i got addicted to Specktra when i first discovered it!_

 





 I'm sorry, but I can't come back regularly like I used to do. I'll do my best to do at least 1 FOTD each month, but I can't promise.


----------



## exodus (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_





 I'm sorry, but I can't come back regularly like I used to do. I'll do my best to do at least 1 FOTD each month, but I can't promise._

 
Oh no, I hope it's not caused by something bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully it's caused by good things, like you're busy because you're so successful now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything's great in your life


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Wow you're so beautiful, and your skin is perfect! What do you use??_

 
Thanks!! I almost only use Biotherm skincare. Also, I use Studio Fix or Sense Matte (Biotherm) foundation. They are nice on me! 

And my mom have pretty skin too.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_Oh no, I hope it's not caused by something bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully it's caused by good things, like you're busy because you're so successful now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything's great in your life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No no, nothing bad! (Almost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I'm just very busy!


----------

